# RT (Request Tracker) + Apache2 + fastcgi HELP!

## iwalmsley

I have emerged the package, things seem ok on the rt side and I get this when going to the virtual host:

 *Quote:*   

> You haven't yet configured your webserver to run RT. You appear to have installed RT's web interface correctly, but haven't yet configured your web server to "run" the RT server which powers the web interface. The next step is to edit your webserver's configuration file to instruct it to use RT's mod_perl, fastcgi or speedycgi handler. If you need commercial support, please contact us at sales@bestpractical.com. 

 

So, I have searched with google and tried many configurations and still have not gotten this to work. I beleive it's with my configuration with Apache that is the problem. MySQL is good, database is created and has the right permissions. The following is my VirtualHost segment of my config file:

```
<VirtualHost *:80>

<IfModule fastcgi.so>

        ServerName rt.ianlan.com

        DocumentRoot /var/www/rt.ianlan.com/htdocs/rt

        ServerAdmin iwalmsley@ianlan.com

        <Location /var/www/rt-ianlan.com/htdocs/rt>

        PerlRequire /var/www/rt.ianlan.com/rt-3.4.3/bin/webmux.pl

        SetHandler perl-script

        PerlHandler RT::Mason

        </Location>

        FastCgiServer /var/www/rt.ianlan.com/rt-3.4.3/bin/mason_handler.fcgi

        AddHandler fastcgi-script .fcg

        ScriptAlias / /var/www/rt.ianlan.com/rt-3.4.3/bin/mason_handler.fcgi/

        <Directory "/var/www/rt.ianlan.com/htdocs/rt">

        allow from all

        Options +Indexes

        DirectoryIndex index.html index.php

        </Directory>

</IfModule>

</VirtualHost>
```

I am open to any suggestions, as I have tried what I can see.. any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Ian

----------

## iwalmsley

Update.. This is what my httpd.conf looks like now.. I was getting an error that the config file had a syntax error, but now with this config, it loads clean but I still get !! on restart.. but errors in logs are not appearing??

```
<VirtualHost *:80>

#<IfModule fastcgi.so>

        ServerName rt.ianlan.com

        DocumentRoot /var/www/rt.ianlan.com/htdocs/rt

        ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/rt.ianlan.com_error

        CustomLog /var/log/apach2/rt.ianlan.com_access_log common

        ServerAdmin iwalmsley@ianlan.com

        AddHandler fastcgi-script fcgi

        ScriptAlias / /var/www/rt.ianlan.com/rt-3.4.3/bin/mason_handler.fcgi/

#       <Location /var/www/rt-ianlan.com/htdocs/rt>

#       PerlRequire /var/www/rt.ianlan.com/rt-3.4.3/bin/webmux.pl

#       SetHandler perl-script

#       PerlHandler RT::Mason

#       </Location>

#       FastCgiServer /var/www/rt.ianlan.com/rt-3.4.3/bin/mason_handler.fcgi

#       AddHandler fastcgi-script .fcg

#       ScriptAlias / /var/www/rt.ianlan.com/rt-3.4.3/bin/mason_handler.fcgi/

        <Directory "/var/www/rt.ianlan.com/htdocs/rt">

        allow from all

        Options +Indexes

        DirectoryIndex index.html index.php

        </Directory>

#</IfModule>

</VirtualHost>
```

I'll give up now, so the config file is how it is.. what can I do!

----------

## iwalmsley

anyone out there have any suggestions?

----------

## servermonk

Is your apache config loading mod_fastcgi? There is a great gentoo walkthough for RT here:

http://wiki.bestpractical.com/index.cgi?GentooInstallGuide

It worked great fro me  :Smile: 

----------

